
We Must Ban Facial Recognition Software Now - furcyd
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/17/opinion/facial-recognition-ban.html
======
bifrost
It truly won't matter because video based biometric ID is around the corner
and in some cases is already here. Masks won't throw it off.

~~~
rolph
but inserting objects in your clothing will, also a good performance artist or
dancer can do a good job.

~~~
bifrost
Unlikely, clothing shapes don't tend to be biomarkers.

~~~
rolph
its not the shapes of the clothing, its the effect they have on posture and
gait as well as range of motion. e.g a shirt a size too small , or a marble
tack or small stone in your shoe.

